# 5 Door Mini Spied At Factory



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

_-pic autoexpress_

A 5-door Mini has been spied. The folks at Auto Express had these spy shots from the Oxford plant in England.

At first I thought, Countryman. Then, I looked a bit closer and started to take in the details. The windshield rake and roof line, heck, the whole profile is definitely of the 3 door. The new front grille is even visible. Mini has just stretched it a bit to accommodate another door***8230;on each side.

Oh, this is definitely something different than the Countryman. But, why? Senior VP of Mini Product Line told AE _***8220;Some people want a MINI with the ease of five doors but they don't want it to be as big as the Countryman. That's our market here."_ Are there really people out there who think the Countryman is too big?

The three door Mini will be available in March of 2014, with the 5 door model following around summer time. These 2 models will lead in the new Mini line-up, which may contain as many as eight separate model lines. All these models will be based on the flexible new UKL1 platform.

What are some thoughts on yet another Mini model?

_*Source: AutoExpress.co.uk*_

*Read more about the new Mini here.*


_-pic autoexpress_


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

I'd take a look!
But then, I like the BMW GT models that have a little more length for the rear passengers.

With regards to you question, "Are there really people out there who think the Countryman is too big?". The answer is no, but there people out there who think it looks like a**.


----------

